# Funktionsproblem



## ZoOo4 (22. Mrz 2011)

Moin Moin,
ich habe mich in letzter Zeit ein bisschen mit Javascript befasst und stoße an folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einmal eine Javascriptfunktion:

```
function verbindeZu(String pAddresse) {
            window.location.href = pAddresse;
        }
```

und ein Listenelement soll bei einem Click diesen Befehl ausführen

```
<ul>
               <li style="display: block" onmousedown="verbindeZu("Bild.html");">Bild</li>
</ul>
```

Ich weiß nicht woran es scheitert... Ich denke ich gebe den Parameter falsch an oder habe die Methode falsche geshrieben, da es bei einem festen Ziel und ohne Parameterübergabe alles funktioniert.

MfG
ZoOo4


----------



## NattleBet (22. Mrz 2011)

Versuchs doch mal mit der onClick Methode 
Glaub aber das ist ein java Forum und nicht java script


----------



## ZoOo4 (23. Mrz 2011)

NattleBet hat gesagt.:


> Versuchs doch mal mit der onClick Methode
> Glaub aber das ist ein java Forum und nicht java script



Mit der onClick-Methode verändert sich nur, dass man einen Doppelklick machen soll und btw guck mal den Threadnamen an... -.-'


----------



## XHelp (23. Mrz 2011)

Ja, mit Datentypen ist es immer so ne Sache... JavaScript Functions
Das sollte funktionieren:

```
function verbindeZu(pAddresse) { //String weg
  window.location.href = pAddresse;
}
//....
<ul>
  <li style="display: block" onmousedown="verbindeZu('Bild.html');">Bild</li> //andere Anführungszeichen
</ul>
```


----------



## ZoOo4 (23. Mrz 2011)

Vielen Dank hat wunderbar geklappt - closed.


----------

